
The future of PCs and Macs looks expensive - gyre007
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/28/13452084/microsoft-apple-new-pc-surface-macbook-prices-expensive-exclusive
======
emp_zealoth
Or, you know, don't extrapolate riddiculous bullshit over entire market?

Surface Studio is pretty much a niche, specialist tool (or at least thats what
the marketing seems to be aiming for) and macs, are well, macs, overpriced
(although the new pricing went from hilarious to just confusing)

------
t_fatus
That's sad, because I don't see what the equivalent of the smartphone is in
this case... VR? I would have love a more powerful 13 inches MBP instead of a
very good looking touchbar

------
yuhong
I was wondering what would happen if Intel bought Compaq back in 1991 (when
Rod Canion and Jim Harris was still at Compaq) for a while now. Intel has a
high profit margin too, and Compaq had higher profit margin back in 1991. Even
back in the late 1990s laptops still had a higher profit margin, and laptop
theft was more common in these days. Anyone remember the Apple price increases
in 1988? Particularly for the Mac II it was worse.

